# Michael Myers mask



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a good Michael Myers mask, that doesn,'t cost a whole lot?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Not sure about this year, but last year Walgreens was carrying a Myers mask for around $20 and it wasn't too bad (it's not going to win any awards, but you could definitely tell who it was supposed to be). 

We got a decent mask from a Spirit storefront as my hubby has a punkinhead and had to try it on to make sure it would fit.  It cost around $50 and was the most realistic and well made (and fit ) for what he was looking for. Some of those can go for big $$!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Independent Myers masks are a no no, now that Trancas (owns the rights to Myers) stepped in and started shutting them all down. Which SUCKS, because the "offical" masks are crap. Last one I picked up went for about $300


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sure I saw some at WalMart. Not sure how much, but give em a try?


----------



## Deathbat (Aug 29, 2010)

Picked up a RZ H1 last weekend at Halloween City... $49.99 less 30% (had a 30% off friends/family/anyone sale from 12-3pm)... a STEAL at $35.00!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

We picked one up last year and completly repainted it, Looked great!!

You can still get custom jobs on ebay if you want but they will cost ya!


----------

